# سؤال عن الثالوث في المسيحية



## aminu (31 يوليو 2012)

مرحبا  عندي أسئلة عديدة أريد طرحها أتمنى أن أجد أجوبة واضحة .. إضافة أني أريد المناقشة حتى أقتنع أكثر (ليطمئن قلبي)  من هو الثالوث ؟


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن استجابة سريعة ؟؟  أريد احد اناقشه واطرح عليه اسئلتي !


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> مرحبا  عندي أسئلة عديدة أريد طرحها أتمنى أن أجد أجوبة واضحة .. إضافة أني أريد المناقشة حتى أقتنع أكثر (ليطمئن قلبي)  من هو الثالوث ؟


طيب عزيزى مبدئياً أى سؤال يخطر على بالك , ضعه ههنا فى القسم , كل سؤال فى موضوع وحده , مع مراعاة قوانين الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية

و بما انك بدأت بسؤال فيكون سؤالك هو فى هذا الموضوع عن الثالوث و عليه انا أجيبك


شوف يا عزيزى الثالوث هو الله فى المسيحية , و شرحه يطول , مش لإنه ضد العقل , لكن لإننا نتكلم عن الله , عموماً احنا معك اى سؤال عن الثالوث هنجاوبه معاك , بس كُن مُحدد


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

عُلم، وشكرا لك أيها الأخ الكريم ..

حسنا سيكون هذا الموضوع أسئلة بخصوص الثالوث 
هو في المسيحية: الإبن، الأب، الروح القدس
صح؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> عُلم، وشكرا لك أيها الأخ الكريم ..
> 
> حسنا سيكون هذا الموضوع أسئلة بخصوص الثالوث
> هو في المسيحية: الإبن، الأب، الروح القدس
> صح؟


الآب و الابن و الروح القدس تمام


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

جميل ..
من هو الله بينهم ؟؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> جميل ..
> من هو الله بينهم ؟؟


ما قلت لك يا عزيزى الثالوث هو الله
الآب هو الله و الابن هو الله و الروح القدس هو الله


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

لكن من بينهم يدير أمور الحياة ؟؟


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> لكن من بينهم يدير أمور الحياة ؟؟



يا عزيزي سؤالك خاطئ

ومفهومك كله كمان خاطئ للاسف

نحن نؤمن بإله واحد مثلث الاقانيم

إله واحد

فهمت عزيزي؟!!


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> لكن من بينهم يدير أمور الحياة ؟؟


الآب بالابن فى الروح القدس

متقدرش يا عزيزى تفصل الثالوث و تقول من منهم كذا كذا , كل شئ يفعله الآب فهو بالابن فى الروح القدس


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

حسنا
اذا ثلاثتهم يجتمعون ليصبحوا إله واحد
هو الله، الرب صح؟


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> حسنا
> اذا ثلاثتهم يجتمعون ليصبحوا إله واحد
> هو الله، الرب صح؟



لا عزيزي مش صح

لا يجتمعوا ليصبحوا

إنما هو واحد له (ما يمكن أن نسميه) ثلاث صفات


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

اذا الثالوث هو واحد ؟


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> اذا الثالوث هو واحد ؟



تمام يا باشا


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

حسنا الثالوث هو الله
الله عنده ولد ؟


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> حسنا الثالوث هو الله
> الله عنده ولد ؟



بالتعبير المسيحي اسمه ابن الله


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

حسب ما قرات عن دينكم
المسيحي هو عيسى ابن مريم ؟
اي ابن الله اسمه عيسى المسيح ؟


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> حسب ما قرات عن دينكم
> المسيحي هو عيسى ابن مريم ؟
> اي ابن الله اسمه عيسى المسيح ؟



أين قرأتها؟رابط لو سمحت أحب اشوفها

ثم

اين السؤال؟


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

في ويكيبيديا قرأت أن المسيح إسمه عيسى ابن مريم
وبما أن المسيح هو ابن الله

اذا اسم المسيح هو عيسى، أليس كذلك ؟؟


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> في ويكيبيديا قرأت أن المسيح إسمه عيسى ابن مريم
> وبما أن المسيح هو ابن الله
> 
> اذا اسم المسيح هو عيسى، أليس كذلك ؟؟



حتى لا ندخل في حقول الترجمات:

اسمه يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي

تمام عزيزي؟!و بعدها؟


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

جميل جدا
استنتجت أن الله يحب ان يكون له اولاد، أليس كذلك ؟؟
(واذا كان استنتاجي مخطا لمى انجب ولد اسمه المسيح) ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

> اذا ثلاثتهم يجتمعون ليصبحوا إله واحد
> هو الله، الرب صح؟


لأ , مفيش حاجة اسمها الثلاثة يجتمعون ليصبحوا ( ليصيروا ) إله واحد , الثالوث غير صائر , الثالوث أصلاً هو الله لم يكن منفصل قبلاً ليجتمع فيما بعد , لم يكن غير صائر ليُصبح صائر



> استنتجت أن الله يحب ان يكون له اولاد، أليس كذلك ؟؟
> (واذا كان استنتاجي مخطا لمى انجب ولد اسمه المسيح) ؟


عزيزى , أولاً اسمحلى استبدل لفظ ( الله ) إلى ( الآب )
سؤالك خاطئ , لإن الآب لم يلد الابن بإراداته


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> جميل جدا
> استنتجت أن الله يحب ان يكون له اولاد، أليس كذلك ؟؟
> (واذا كان استنتاجي مخطا لمى انجب ولد اسمه المسيح) ؟



لا اسمحلي عزيزي انت هنا لتسأل لنخبرك بالاجابة

وليس لتستنتج 

ابن الله تعني هو الاله


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لتصحيحك لفظي 
الآب=الله اذاً
كيف لم يلد بارادته ؟ أليس الآب قادر على كل شيء ؟


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

الياس السرياني قال:


> لا اسمحلي عزيزي انت هنا لتسأل لنخبرك بالاجابة
> 
> وليس لتستنتج
> 
> ابن الله تعني هو الاله



المنتدى للمساعدة لذلك تقدمت بالتسجيل حتى أتلقى المساعدة
وشكرا جزيلا لك

لكن لم اقتنع بعد وارجو ان تقنعني اكثر
ابن الله هو الاله
الآب هو الله
كيف ذلك ؟؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> شكرا لتصحيحك لفظي
> الآب=الله اذاً
> كيف لم يلد بارادته ؟ أليس الآب قادر على كل شيء ؟


ليس معنى أنه لم يلد بإراداته , أى أنه ولد بالإجبار أو مفهومك هذا , لكنه ولد بالطبيعة , فالذى يأتى بالطبيعة , ليس له دخل بالإرادة أو عدم الإرادة



> ابن الله هو الاله
> الآب هو الله
> كيف ذلك ؟؟


طيب سؤال سؤال و همشى معاك , بس عشان الموضوع يوصل , نخلص النقطة الفوق و هرد عليك حاضر


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

أنا بصراحة فتحت الموضوع لأجد اجوبة عن تساؤلاتي
وشكرا لكم جميعا على المساعدة
استحملوني شوي كمآن ..

أريد إجابة :
الآب هل يقدر على فعل أي شيء ؟؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> أنا بصراحة فتحت الموضوع لأجد اجوبة عن تساؤلاتي
> وشكرا لكم جميعا على المساعدة
> استحملوني شوي كمآن ..
> 
> ...


نعم
الآب بالابن فى الروح القدس


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

صديقك قال أن الله هو الآب، فهل هذا خطا؟

وهل يتجمع الآب مع الإبن في الروح القدس ؟؟


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> عزيزى , أولاً اسمحلى استبدل لفظ ( الله ) إلى ( الآب )



أنت قلت بنفسك ان الله هو الآب !


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

> صديقك قال أن الله هو الآب، فهل هذا خطا؟


لو انت بتقول كدا و قصدك ان الله هو الآب دون الابن و الروح القدس , فخطأ بالطبع



> وهل يتجمع الآب مع الإبن في الروح القدس ؟؟


وضح السؤال , سؤال مش مفهوم خالص !!




> أنت قلت بنفسك ان الله هو الآب !


انا قلت ان الله هو الآب و الابن و الروح القدس
ثم انا ردى هذا كان على أقتباسك هذا :


> استنتجت أن الله يحب ان يكون له اولاد، أليس كذلك ؟؟
> (واذا كان استنتاجي مخطا لمى انجب ولد اسمه المسيح) ؟


لو انا قلت ان الكلمة ( أقنوم الكلمة ) هو ابن الله , او ابن الآب , مش هتفرق , انا ببدلها عشان المعنى يوضح أكثر , لإن لفظ الله لا يُعبّر عن أقنوم بعينه فى الثالوث


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> صديقك قال أن الله هو الآب، فهل هذا خطا؟
> 
> وهل يتجمع الآب مع الإبن في الروح القدس ؟؟



هذا مش صديقي 

هذا استاذي وخيي وحبيب قلبي

وطبعاً كلامه صحيح

انت استنتاجاتك خاطئة وانا نبّهتك أن لا تستنتج حتى لا تخرج بمفاهيم خاطئة

لكنك لم تفهمني (للأسف)

كيف يعني (هل يجتمع الاب مع الابن في الروح القدس)؟!!

الغالي عبد المسيح أخبرك أنهم واحد بلا انفصال
فما معنى سؤالك المكرر(هل يجتمع...)؟؟؟


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

هل الدين المسيحي معقد لهذه الدرجة ؟!
أنا آسف لكن تخربطت.. امشوا معي شوي شوي لو ممكن 

حسنا الثالوث هم الآب، الروح القدس، الإبن 
والله هو الآب مع الإبن داخل الروح القدس
لحد الآن تمام 

هل الإبن يستطيع فعل أي شيء؟
وهل الآب يستطيع فعل أي شيء؟
وهل الروح القدس يستطيع فعل أي  شيء؟

رجاء التوضيح !


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

> هل الدين المسيحي معقد لهذه الدرجة ؟!


لو كان مُعقد لما وجدت ناس ترد عليك فى المنتدى 



> أنا آسف لكن تخربطت.. امشوا معي شوي شوي لو ممكن


معاك يا عزيزى 



> حسنا الثالوث هم الآب، الروح القدس، الإبن


الثالوث هو الآب و الابن و الروح القدس , تمام 



> والله هو الآب مع الإبن داخل الروح القدس
> لحد الآن تمام


لأ , مش تمام !!
جبت الكلام دا منين ؟



> هل الإبن يستطيع فعل أي شيء؟


نعم



> وهل الآب يستطيع فعل أي شيء؟


نعم



> وهل الروح القدس يستطيع فعل أي  شيء؟


نعم



> رجاء التوضيح !


تم


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

حسنا مشكور يا أستاذ ..

نفترض أن الابن اراد ان يكون الغد يوما مشمسا
لكن الآب أراد ان يكون الغد يوما ممطرا

ماذا سيحدث ؟!!


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

اقتباس: 			         
 	 	 		 			 				والله هو الآب مع الإبن داخل الروح القدس
لحد الآن تمام 
 آسف .. هذا كان قصدي



Abdel Messih قال:


> الآب بالابن فى الروح القدس


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> حسنا مشكور يا أستاذ ..
> 
> نفترض أن الابن اراد ان يكون الغد يوما مشمسا
> لكن الآب أراد ان يكون الغد يوما ممطرا
> ...


أفتراضك خاطئ
لإن الثالوث القدوس واحد فى الإرادة و واحد فى المشيئة
يقول القديس كيرلس السكندرى عن الابن انه :
هو الذى توجد فيه إرادة الآب


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

*أخي الحبيب الثالوث من طبيعة واحدة وللطبيعة الواحدة مشيئة واحدة وليس مجموعة مشيئات ، تخيل أن تقول حضرتك أن أنفي يريد قطف الزهرة لكن يدي قررت ألا تقطفها !! *


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

*الله ليس كمثله شيء ، تتحقق هذه العبارة فعلياً بالإله المسيحي ، لكن اسمح لي بمثال المثلث الذهبي الذي ساعد كل من شرحت لهم :

تخيل أن هناك مثلثاً ذهبياً من ثلاثة زوايا ب ، ج ، د متحدة
ب ليست ج وأيضاً ج ليست د ، وهكذا الآب ليس الابن والابن ليس الروح القدس
بالنهاية مثلث واحد ، إله واحد
الآب والابن والروح القدس من ذات الجوهر ، المثلث من ذات الذهب
هكذا مبدئياً وبصورة تقريبية
*


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

صرحة لم اجد كلام مقنع لحد الآن ..

كيف يكون ثلاثة آلهة، ولكنهم الاه واحد !!
تقولون أن الآب مع الإبن في الروح القدس 
وتقولون أن الأب قادر على كل شيء والإبن أيضا والروح القدس أيضا
!!


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

> كيف يكون ثلاثة آلهة، ولكنهم الاه واحد !!


من قال أنهم ثلاثة آلهة و لكنهم إله واحد ؟



> تقولون أن الآب مع الإبن في الروح القدس


مين قال كدا ؟



> وتقولون أن الأب قادر على كل شيء والإبن أيضا والروح القدس أيضا


و ما الإشكال ؟


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> من قال أنهم ثلاثة آلهة و لكنهم إله واحد ؟



أنت قلت ذلك :



Abdel Messih قال:


> ما قلت لك يا عزيزى الثالوث هو الله
> الآب هو الله و الابن هو الله و الروح القدس هو الله



*-------------*



Abdel Messih قال:


> مين قال كدا ؟


 
أنت قلت ذلك أيضا 



Abdel Messih قال:


> نعم
> الآب بالابن فى الروح القدس



*-------------*
 



Abdel Messih قال:


> و ما الإشكال ؟


الاشكالات كثيرة
من ضمنها كيف للآب أن لا يتحكم في الطبيعة مادام هو قادر على كل شيء ؟



Abdel Messih قال:


> ليس معنى أنه لم يلد بإراداته , أى أنه ولد بالإجبار أو مفهومك هذا , لكنه  ولد بالطبيعة , فالذى يأتى بالطبيعة , ليس له دخل بالإرادة أو عدم الإرادة


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

> أنت قلت ذلك :
> 
> اقتباس: 			 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdel Messih
> 
> ...


أين ثلاثة آلهة ؟
الثالوث هو الله , و ليس هو ثلاثة آلهة !!
الأقتباس حُجّة عليك 



> أنت قلت ذلك أيضا
> اقتباس: 			 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdel Messih
> 
> 
> ...


قلت الآب بالابن فى الروح القدس , و ليس الآب مع الابن فى الروح القدس , ثم أن هذا الأقتباس كان رداً على :


> أريد إجابة :
> الآب هل يقدر على فعل أي شيء ؟؟


و ليس رداً على لا شئ بهذا الشكل الذى انت واضعه !!



> اقتباس: 			 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdel Messih
> 
> 
> _
> ...


لا علاقة لسؤالك بالأقتباس الذى لى !!
الآب يلد بالطبيعة , أى كما تولد الحرارة من النار , شئ ليس له علاقة بالإرادة ولا بالتحكم ولا بأى من هذا !!
ولادة بالطبيعة , ايه دخل الارادة و التحكم فى الموضوع أصلاً ؟!!!


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

وتعقدت الامور أكثر..

طيب اعطيني باختصار
من هو الآب ؟ وكيف وُلد الإبن ؟ ومن هو الآب ؟
وشكراً


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> صرحة لم اجد كلام مقنع لحد الآن ..
> 
> كيف يكون ثلاثة آلهة، ولكنهم الاه واحد !!
> تقولون أن الآب مع الإبن في الروح القدس
> ...



*يا أخي الحبيب هل هي فكرة حتى تقتنع ؟؟ نحن نخبرك عن إله المسيحية كما أعلن نفسه ، وهذا لم يكن على مزاج البشر والصفات ليست لتقارنها مع المنطق الإسلامي فلكل دين منطقه ، قل لنا أنك لم تفهم ونحن خدامينك في كل الأسئلة ، وكن على علم بأن إله المسيحية هو الوحيد الذي لا يحتوى بالعقل لأنه الوحيد الحقيقي فالإله الحقيقي أوسع من العقل .

وقد اخترت أن تدخل فهم المسيحية من أصعب أبوابها ، ولكن لا بأس لكل سؤال جواب ولكن أرجو أن يترافق ذلك مع قراءة الكتاب المقدس بروح الفهم والتقبل .
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

> من هو الآب ؟ وكيف وُلد الإبن ؟ ومن هو الآب ؟


بيتهيألى السؤال الأول زى الثالث ...



> من هو الآب ؟


الآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر و هو الأصل من حيث الأقنومية



> وكيف وُلد الإبن ؟


وُلد من الآب , كيف مش فاهم قصدك منها ؟ وصحها اكثر


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

*The Antiochian*
أنا لا اعلم لكن اجد المسيحية دين معقد
وكتابه المقدس غير مقنع (اكثرها محرف)!

*Abdel Messih*
طيب ..
قلي من هو الذي خلقني ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

> أنا لا اعلم لكن اجد المسيحية دين معقد


مكنش حد فهمه زى ما فاهمينو



> وكتابه المقدس غير مقنع (اكثرها محرف)!


مش موضوعنا التحريف دلوقتى



> قلي من هو الذي خلقني ؟


الله الواحد المُثلث الأقانيم


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

اتمنى افهمه من خلالكم .. وشكرا لك أخ "عبد المسيح"

نواصل ..
من هو الملث الأقانيم هذا ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> اتمنى افهمه من خلالكم .. وشكرا لك أخ "عبد المسيح"
> 
> نواصل ..
> من هو الملث الأقانيم هذا ؟


أعتذر , قصدى المُثلث الأقانيم , تم التعديل


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

طيب من هو ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> طيب من هو ؟


هو الله !!

انت بتعيد الاسئلة على فكرة ..


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

لاني مخربط شوي .. اعتذر!

هل هو الثالوث الذي تحدثنا عنه سابقا ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> لاني مخربط شوي .. اعتذر!
> 
> هل هو الثالوث الذي تحدثنا عنه سابقا ؟


نعم هو


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

اذا هم ثلاثة خلقوني ؟
هم الآب والإبن والروح القدس !


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> اذا هم ثلاثة خلقوني ؟
> هم الآب والإبن والروح القدس !


ثلاثة ايه ؟
ثلاثة و خلاص كدا ؟


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

المثلث الأقانيم=الثالوث
الثالوث= الإبن، الآب، الروح القدس

المثلث الأقانيم هو من خلقني= خلقني الأب، الإبن، الروح القدس

هل اخطات الفهم ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

*ثلاثة ليس بالمعنى المنفصل لثلاثة ، أخي هل فهمت كيف هي الرؤوس في المثلث ؟؟
الآب خلق بكلمته ، خلق في روحه .
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> المثلث الأقانيم=الثالوث
> الثالوث= الإبن، الآب، الروح القدس
> 
> المثلث الأقانيم هو من خلقني= خلقني الأب، الإبن، الروح القدس
> ...


بلاش موضوع المعادلات , نعم الثلاثة الأقانيم هم الخالق " الله "


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

أنا شايفاك  متلخبط على الآخر

الثالوث بالظبط زى موضوع الشمس 

الشمس تولد ضوء و حرارة 

فى هذه الولادة : الضوء و الحرارة لا ينفصلان عن قرص الشمس

تمام 

و فى نفس الوقت يمكنهما الوصول الى الارض بدون أن ينفصلا عنها 

و يخرجان من قرص الشمس بدون تدخل إرادتها من عدمه 

تمام

و لهما أعمال يقومان بها لا يقوم بها قرص الشمس نفسه 

و لكنها هى التى ترسل الضوء و الحرارة و بالتالى هى التى تضىء و هى اللتى تدفىء المكان برغم أنها لم تتحرك من مكانها

تمام 

إذن يمكنك أن تقول إن ضوء الشمس يضىء المكان 

هل هذا يتعارض مع القول إن الشمس تضىء المكان

أعتقد الاجابة : لا

و لكن stop

لحظة صمت 

ثالوث الشمس يختلف عن الثالوث القدوس 

فى إيه يا ترى ؟؟؟؟؟

فى إن طبيعة كل من الضوء و الحرارة مختلفان عن الطبيعة الاساسية لقرص الشمس

لكن طبيعة الابن و الروح القدس لا يختلفان عن طبيعة الآب بل من نفس الطبيعة و هى الطبيعة الالوهية 

ف الابن مولود من الآب منذ الازل 

و هكذا الروح القدس منبثق من الآب منذ الأزل


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

طيب نواصل:
انا اتسائل، مادام الله يحب يكون عنده أولاد
ليش عنده غير ولد واحد ؟ ليش ما عند عشرة عشرين ولد ؟؟
انتضر الرد (سؤال مهم) ..


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

> انا اتسائل، مادام الله يحب يكون عنده أولاد


ما قلنا ملهاش علاقة بموضوع بيحب و ميحبش , ملهاش علاقة بالارادة , ملهاش علاقة بالمشيئة , الآب يلد الابن بالطبيعة , زى ولادة الحرارة من النار



> ليش عنده غير ولد واحد ؟ ليش ما عند عشرة عشرين ولد ؟؟


ولا عنده حتّى ولد ( Boy ) واحد , حد قال عنده ولد ( Boy ) دى ؟


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

والمسيح مين ..؟
ألا تقولون أنه ابن الله !


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> والمسيح مين ..؟
> ألا تقولون أنه ابن الله !


نعم هو ابن الله

بس مش بالطريقة الانت فاهمها , ان الله جاب ولد و خلّف زى البشر ما بيعملو , سبق و وضحت ولادة الابن من الآب و قلنا مثال ولادة الحرارة من النار , برضو الكلام بيُعاد على فكرة ..!!


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

كيف خلق السموات والأرض، بينما انه غير قادر على التحكم في ولادة ابنه 

أليس أمر غريب ؟؟ يعني كيف يولد الإبن بالطبيعة ؟


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> نعم هو ابن الله
> 
> بس مش بالطريقة الانت فاهمها , ان الله جاب ولد و خلّف زى البشر ما بيعملو , سبق و وضحت ولادة الابن من الآب و قلنا مثال ولادة الحرارة من النار , برضو الكلام بيُعاد على فكرة ..!!



و لماذا المسيح لم ينجب اولادا ايضا؟

و ما دام الله عنده ولدا.. فهذا معناه ان الله عنده أب و أم ؟ و جد و جدة؟

لماذا أخفى الله أبيه و أمه عن البشر؟
لماذا لم يظهرهم لنا لنعبدهم معه؟؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

> كيف خلق السموات والأرض، بينما انه غير قادر على التحكم في ولادة ابنه


ولادة الابن بالآب ملهاش علاقة بالتحكم ,* ملهاش علاقة اصلاً* !!



> أليس أمر غريب ؟؟


لأ



> يعني كيف يولد الإبن بالطبيعة ؟


يعنى الآب يلد الابن من طبيعته !!
زى ولادة الحرارة من النار , ملهاش دعوة اصلاً بالارادة , ملهاش دعوة بالقدرة , ملهاش دعوة بالمشيئة , ملهاش دعوة بالتحكم , ملهاش دعوة خالص بالكلام دا !


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

> و لماذا المسيح لم ينجب اولادا ايضا؟


دا سؤال خارج موضوع الثالوث و ممكن تبقى تسأل فى موضوع آخر و نجاوبك عليه



> و ما دام الله عنده ولدا.. فهذا معناه ان الله عنده أب و أم ؟ و جد و جدة؟
> 
> لماذا أخفى الله أبيه و أمه عن البشر؟
> لماذا لم يظهرهم لنا لنعبدهم معه؟؟


سؤال خاص لحضرتك : حضرتك بتحاول تفهم وللا داخل تجادل و تضيع وقت ؟ أظن قلتلك قبل كدا :


> ولا عنده حتّى ولد ( Boy ) واحد , حد قال عنده ولد ( Boy ) دى ؟


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

أخي  الكريم .. المنتدى مسيحي، فيه أعضاء ماشاء الله مثقفين في المسيحية !
وانا جئتكم باحثا عن أجوبة لتساؤلاتي، أريد أن أفهم فهل هذا ممنوع 



*" و لماذا المسيح لم ينجب اولادا ايضا؟ 			 		"*
من فضلك اريد رد اذا ممكن هنا ؟

"سؤال خاص لحضرتك : حضرتك بتحاول تفهم وللا داخل تجادل و تضيع وقت ؟ "
لو أجبتموني بوضوح كنت فهمت وطلعت أبدا مشواري في دينكم
لكن تلخبطت اكثر !!
طيب ، ممكن مناقشة مع حظرتك على الخاص ^^'


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> طيب نواصل:
> انا اتسائل، مادام الله يحب يكون عنده أولاد
> ليش عنده غير ولد واحد ؟ ليش ما عند عشرة عشرين ولد ؟؟
> انتضر الرد (سؤال مهم) ..



*اولا: "انتظر" وليس "انتضر".

ثانيا: لتفهم المسيحية اسمع كلامنا وحاول فهمه، وسنساعدك لاخر الطريق. اما ما قاله لكم محمد الجاهل وحشوا به رؤوسكم لسنوات طويلة من اكاذيب عن المسيحية عن الرحمن وصاحبة الرحمن واولاد الرحمن، فلا دخل له بنا وبمسيحيتنا.

ثالثا: الثالوث هو قمة المسيحية، لا تستطيع ان تفهمه بالعقل وحده، بل يلزمك ارشاد الروح القدس نفسه لتعاين الله بعيون الروح النقية، فانت لا تستطيع ان تفهم جسمك البشري المخلوق بشكل كامل حتى، فهل تريد ان تفهم الله وطبيعته بشكل كامل وهو الخالق؟! خاصة وان عقلك مملوء بالرواسب الاسلامية الوثنية التي تحجب عن عينيك فهم ما نقوله له.

رابعا: اكتفي بهذا الرد، ومتابع مع ردود الاخ الحبيب عبد المسيح.*


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

> أخي  الكريم .. المنتدى مسيحي، فيه أعضاء ماشاء الله مثقفين في المسيحية !
> وانا جئتكم باحثا عن أجوبة لتساؤلاتي، أريد أن أفهم فهل هذا ممنوع


لأ مش ممنوع , بس لما اجابتى على السؤال تتكرر اكتر من مرّة , تفسر دا بأيه ؟



> *" و لماذا المسيح لم ينجب اولادا ايضا؟ 			 		"*
> من فضلك اريد رد اذا ممكن هنا ؟


لأ مينفعش هنا , لإن كدا الموضوع يتشتت , افتح موضوع خاص لسؤالك و هنجاوبك



> "سؤال خاص لحضرتك : حضرتك بتحاول تفهم وللا داخل تجادل و تضيع وقت ؟ "
> لو أجبتموني بوضوح كنت فهمت وطلعت أبدا مشواري في دينكم
> لكن تلخبطت اكثر !!


انت بتسأل و انا بجاوبك

قل ايه الانت مش فاهمه و نوضحهولك , بس سؤالك يبقى مبنى على ما قيل , مش على ما فى عقل حضرتك



> طيب ، ممكن مناقشة مع حظرتك على الخاص ^^'


لأ سيبك من الخاص احنا هنا على العام , و الموضوع منظم أكثر , ضع سؤالك و انا تحت أمرك فى اى سؤال و هجاوبك


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

أهكذا تدعون الناس ليدخلوا في دينكم ؟؟

"عبد المسيح"
انت ماشاء الله مبين أنك درست العلوم المسيحية، وأنا اطلب مساعدة شخصية منك
فهل توافق ؟!


وشكرا لكم


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

الأخ ++ كيرلس ++
أنا ملخبط لدرجة كبيرة، فكيف أنتبه لأخطائي اللغوية !

المهم ان اخرج بفائدة، واطلب مساعدة شخصية من احد الاساتذة ان امكن


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

> "عبد المسيح"
> انت ماشاء الله مبين أنك درست العلوم المسيحية، وأنا اطلب مساعدة شخصية منك
> فهل توافق ؟!


عزيزى , بالمنتدى اساتذة رائعين جداً , أكثر منى , و انا لست استاذاً منهم , فأنا اقلهم , اى سؤال احنا معاك هنا فى المنتدى

موضوع مساعدة شخصية فانا مش فاهمك عايز تقول ايه ؟!!


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

أريد أن اكلمك على الخاص لان النقاش يطول 
فهل تقبل ان تساعدني !
رجاء


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> أريد أن اكلمك على الخاص لان النقاش يطول
> فهل تقبل ان تساعدني !
> رجاء


عزيزى , المنتدى ليس للخاص , انا مش شايف وجود اى مشكلة ههنا على العام , خصوصاً أن للموضوع قوانينه و نظامه , عايز تسأل هنجاوب , عايز خاص فأنا مقدرش اخدمك فى النقطة دى
أيضاً المنتدى ليس للدردشة , عندك موضوع ضعه , عند سؤال قله , أكثر من كدا مش فى المنتدى يا عزيزى و سيحذف المشرفين مشاركاتك الخارجة عن الموضوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أغسطس 2012)

* سلام و نعمه..*
* اهلا اخى امينو بيك و بأسئلتك.. كنت عايزا حضرتك تتئنا شويه فى قرائت الإجابات..*
* هو حضرتك قريت المشاركه دى؟؟*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3249597&postcount=60*
* فيها شرح مبسط شويه ....*
* خد وقتك فى القرائه و لا تتسرع  حتى تفهم المكتوب ...*


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

رجاء تتحملوني .. أنا ملخبط ع الآخر !

هل المسيح هو الله أم ابن الله


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> رجاء تتحملوني .. أنا ملخبط ع الآخر !
> 
> هل المسيح هو الله أم ابن الله


المسيح هو الله من حيث الجوهر
و هو ابن الله من حيث الأقنومية


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

كيف تفسر ذلك ؟
لم أفهم !


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> كيف تفسر ذلك ؟
> لم أفهم !


شوف يا عزيزى , الله إله واحد مُثلث الأقانيم
الآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر و هو الأصل من حيث الأقنومية
الابن هو الله من حيث الجوهر و هو المولود من الآب من حيث الأقنومية
الروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر و هو المُنبثق من الآب من حيث الأقنومية

و المسيح هو ابن الله ( أقنوم الابن ) فهو الله من حيث الجوهر و هو ابن الله المولود من الآب من حيث الأقنومية

هو الله من حيث الجوهر : أى ان له الجوهر الإلهى , فطالما له الجوهر الإلهى فإذاً هو الله
و هو ابن الله من حيث الأقنومية : أى انه هو الابن المولود من الآب , هو أقنوم الكلمة ( الابن )


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> كيف تفسر ذلك ؟
> لم أفهم !



* اخى ليه مصمم تلغبط نفسك؟؟*

* هل قرأت المشاركه الى  كتبتها لك العضوه إرينى..؟*
* انا نقلتها لحضرتك فى مشاركتى الى فاتت..*
* ممكن تاخد وقفه و تقرأ المشاركه دى و ترجع تانى تقول فهمت إيه و لسا مش فهمت إيه..*
* و براحه خالص... لإنك مش هتفهم حاجه بالشكل ده....*


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

"حبو أعدائكم"
نعم قرأتها جيدا .. لكن لا أجد علاقة بين الله والشمس
لايجوز تشبيه هذا بهذا !
قصة الثالوث هته لم تقنعني صراحة، لذلك أطلب مساعدة شخصية من احد الاصدقاء 

"عبد المسيح"
هل صلب المسيح ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أغسطس 2012)

aminu قال:


> "حبو أعدائكم"
> نعم قرأتها جيدا .. لكن لا أجد علاقة بين الله والشمس
> لايجوز تشبيه هذا بهذا !
> قصة الثالوث هته لم تقنعني صراحة، لذلك أطلب مساعدة شخصية من احد الاصدقاء
> ...


 
اخى  مش تدخل الاسئله فى بعض... انت كدا بتشتت نفسك

 خليك فى سوئال واحد...

* و براحه لإنك بتسئل عن خالق الكون الغير محدود.. و انت إنسان ذو عقل محدود..*
* تخيل كدا لما شىء محدود يحاول يفهم شىء غير محدود اكيد صعب عليه.. فخد الامور براحه خالص...*


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 أغسطس 2012)

> هل صلب المسيح ؟


سؤالك لا علاقة له بالثالوث , ضعه فى سؤال وحده و نحن معك

هل لك اسئلة أُحرى عن الثالوث ؟ علماّ بأن *مشاركة* *+إيرينى+* سهلة الشرح , مش عارف ايه المش فاهمه فيها ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أغسطس 2012)

ده غير إن اى سؤال مختلف عن الثالوث  لاذم تضعه فى موضوع تانى منفصل.. علشان تكون ماشى على قوانين المنتدى صح...


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

لاتخف انا افهم المهم اكون اجابات واضحة 
أريد اجابة:
هل يجب أن أامن بأن المسيح قد صلب ؟


----------



## aminu (1 أغسطس 2012)

لا استطيع طرح كل سؤال في موضوعه
لدي أسئلة عديدة وأريد مناقشتها !


----------



## فادي الكلداني (1 أغسطس 2012)

*لا تضيعو وقتكم مع شخص متلون لا يعرف ما يريد*

*خليك حبيبي في الصاحبة والولد والجان وسورة الانعام...*
*تحياتي*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أغسطس 2012)

* اخى لا علاقه بين الله و الشمس...  ده شرح*
* يعنى لما اجى اشرح لك  فكره الجازبيه  الارضيه و اقرب لك الفكره بإنى اشرح لك  الموضوع بكوره مغناطيسيه*
* هتيجى تقول لى إيه دخل الكوره المغناطيسيه بالجازبيه الارضيه!!!!!*
* ده شرح لتقريب المفهوم و ليس  للشمس  علاقه بربنا.*


----------

